# طلب مساعدة.."كاسرات الشمس"



## abu_ata_1987 (18 مارس 2006)

الرجاء المساعدة
من توجد عنده معلومات عن كاسرات الشمس 
الرجاء أن يزودني بها
ولكم جزيل الشكر
أخوكم
أبو عطا


----------



## محمد ابو محمود (31 مارس 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

هذا ملف بور بوينت ..هو ملف واح ولكن قسمته نصفين لكبر حجمه أتمنى ان يفيدك............زز


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (31 مارس 2006)

يوجد كتاب المناخ في العمارة و المناطق الحارة للدكتور محمد عبدالله اكيد هيسعدك كتير لانه يهتم بكاسرات الشمس جيدا وبه شرح كامل عنها
ولكن للاسف ما لدي من معلومات علي ورق وغير مفرغ بالكمبيوتر ولكن في اقرب فرصة ام شاء الله سافرغه وارسله .
وشكرا


----------



## محمد ابو محمود (31 مارس 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

هذا الجزء الثاني من الملف............................


----------



## محمد ابو محمود (31 مارس 2006)

وهذه بعض الصور.......


----------



## محمد ابو محمود (31 مارس 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

اضافة بعض الصور...........


----------



## abu_ata_1987 (3 أبريل 2006)

[glow="6699cc"]شكرا لكم أخي ابو محمود وأخي جودي
ان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتكم
يوم القيامة[/glow]


----------



## arch.kholod (14 أبريل 2006)

الف الف شكر على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## troy_119 (14 أبريل 2006)

جودي مجدي الحسيني قال:


> يوجد كتاب المناخ في العمارة و المناطق الحارة للدكتور محمد عبدالله اكيد هيسعدك كتير لانه يهتم بكاسرات الشمس جيدا وبه شرح كامل عنها
> ولكن للاسف ما لدي من معلومات علي ورق وغير مفرغ بالكمبيوتر ولكن في اقرب فرصة ام شاء الله سافرغه وارسله .
> وشكرا



الاخت جودى انا بضيف الكتاب ده و اتمنى انك تلاقى الكتاب ان شاء الله ......... و تنزليه .. 
الكتاب عن العماره فى صحراء مصر


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (15 أبريل 2006)

الكتاب بالفعل لدي بس المشكلة انشغالي في مشروع تخرجي حاليا وعدم ايجاد وقت لكتابة الكتاب ولكن بإذن الله سوف ابذل قصارجهدي لارساله في اقرب موعد ان شاء الله تعالي 

وشكرااااا


----------



## يونس العجيل (25 مايو 2006)

نأمل من الاخوة الاعزاء اضافة اشياء مهمة عن كاسرات الشمس ولكم منا ألف ألف شكر


----------



## abu_ata_1987 (7 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين جدا على اثراء هذا الموضوع
والرجاء كل من لديه اضافة لا يبخل علينا بها


----------



## هالــة (14 مارس 2008)

مشكورين يا اخوان 

الله يعطيكم العافية 

احترامي


----------



## صافيني مرة (21 مارس 2008)

ليش ولا اشي راضي يفتح


----------



## gafel (22 مارس 2008)

لاشئ يفتح معي ولا أدري ماهي المشكلة


----------



## ميدو ميكا (13 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي (( محمد ابو محمود )) 

و صدقني معلوماتك و اضافاتك للـ باور بوينت و الصور افدتنا الكثير و الكثير .. :20:

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ...


----------



## معاذ اليمني (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## soft rain (17 مارس 2009)

الموضوع كتيير حلو و مفيد بس انا بدي اعرف المزيد عن عمارة الشمس وبكون كتيير شاكرة


----------



## ابو ياسين السوري (20 مارس 2009)

موضوع مهم
حدا مهتم يعرف الشرح التفصيلي لحساب كاسرات الشمس؟
يعني المعروف انو افقي للجنوبي و شاقولي للغرب و الشرق بس كيف و ليش ؟؟؟
في حلين يدوي و كومبيوتر
الكومبيوتر سهل: روح جيب برنامج متل ecotect و خلص من المشكل (بتحسن تعرف فيه المدينة الانت فيها و الو امر خاص بتصميم كاسرات الشمس، طبعا و فينك تجرب المبنى بشكل كامل وين في overshading تظليل زيادة ....)
اليدوي بدك تطلع مخطط الشمس (عن حالي بطلعو من برنامج الاكوتكت المذكور و فيني طالعو لاي مدينة بتحبو ابعتولي اسمها و بعطيكم المخطط) و بتحدد عالمخطط الاشهر و الساعات الما مرغوب الشمس انو تدخل فيها لكل واجهة من الواجهات عهوا اتجاهها بتطلع معك اتجاه و زاوية الكاسر و انت هون بتتفنن معماريا اذا حابب تعمل الكاسر قطعة وحدة ولا تقطعو لقطع صغيرة و لا ولا ...
صح و ما رح انسى موضوع انو في برامج كتير متل الماكس و الريفيت و الارشيكاد بتحسن تدخل فيها الموقع و الزمن و بتعطيك زاوية الشمس و بالتالي قادر تجرب بكل لحظة -طبعا بهمك التواريخ الحرجة و الساعات المهمة) شو عم يعمل الكاسر اللي صممتوا
اذا حدا بدو تفصيل اكتر يخبرني


----------



## abu_ata_1987 (21 مارس 2009)

ياريت تفصل اكثر اخي ابو ياسين


----------



## ahmedcv (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*ecotect 2010 crack*

:77:انا عندى برنامج ecotect 2010 crack بس اريد الكراك:77:


----------



## hermione (9 أبريل 2010)

راااااااائع


----------



## deyaaaa (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

